# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  проблема с free running=(

## 777shtopor777

не хочет идти под семеркой, при старте выдает ошибку.
в режиме совместимости тоже отказывается работать:mad:

_Добавлено через 20 часов 32 минуты 57 секунд_
вот ошибка
Сигнатура проблемы:
  Имя события проблемы:	APPCRASH
  Имя приложения:	FreeRunning.exe
  Версия приложения:	0.0.0.0
  Отметка времени приложения:	49ec5215
  Имя модуля с ошибкой:	StackHash_0a9e
  Версия модуля с ошибкой:	0.0.0.0
  Отметка времени модуля с ошибкой:	00000000
  Код исключения:	c0000005
  Смещение исключения:	00000000
  Версия ОС:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Код языка:	1049
  Дополнительные сведения 1:	0a9e
  Дополнительные сведения 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Дополнительные сведения 3:	0a9e
  Дополнительные сведения 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

----------


## zolich133

У меня такая же беда,тока с игрой батлфилд.игра запускается но сразу виснет и выкидывает туже ошибку=(((
не решил эту проблемуИ?

----------

